# HILFE - Abfüllanlage programmieren mit CoDesys_V23911



## triple-five (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

im Rahmen meines Studiums muss ich eine Abfüllanlage programmieren,
allerdings habe ich es durch die Klausuren nen bisschen verschwitzt mich mit dem 
Programm auseinanderzusetzen. Gestern kam dann die ernüchterung, dass es 
mit einem Tag nebenbei nicht gemacht ist.
Ich denke für jemanden, der sich damit auskennt, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Die Tutorials bei youtube, beziehen sich leider immer auf andere Versionen und bei mir
sieht das CoDeSys immer anders aus.

Um eine Rettung euerseits wäre ich mehr als dankbar!

Gruß Phillip


----------



## L.T. (5 Juli 2012)

Und jetzt hoffst du das jemand sich hinsetzt und sich zu deinem Bild erst einmal einen vorgegebenen Ablauf ausdenkt,

Dir das Programm und die Visu erstellt und am besten noch eine 24 seitige Bedienungsanleitung dazu schreibt damit du auch erklären kannst was du da getrieben hast?????

Wenn du schon willst dass dir geholfen wird, solltest du vielleicht deine Aufgabe beschreiben und nicht nur n Bildchen anhängen!
Und einen Teil wirst ja noch selbst schaffen und bei konkreten Fragen kann dir dann bestimmt auch jemand helfen.

Aber so?!?!?!?

Zum Thema Version kann ich dir auf jeden Fall schon einmal helfen:
Es ist egal welche Version du hast. Bei Codesys is ST = ST, FUP = FUP, AWL = AWL...  egal ob V2.1 oder V2.3......

Gruß L.T.


----------



## cas (5 Juli 2012)

wo ist jetzt das Problem, sollen wir die Arbeit machen ?

MfG CAS


----------



## triple-five (7 Juli 2012)

Natürlich solltet Ihr nicht das Programm schreiben, so einfach wollte ich es mir nicht machen.
Habe das Programm soweit geschrieben aber noch nen paar fragen:

Wie kann ich das erstellte Programm simulieren? 
Wie überträgt man das Programm auf die Visualisierung?
Wie lässt sich der Tank grafisch Befüllen?
Wie kann man mehrere Ausgänge aus eienr "AND"-Box legen?
Welchen Zähler muss man verwenden?
Welche Eingänge muss man beim Zähler verwenden?

Anbei noch nen Anhang des Programms.

Danke und Gruß Phillip




​


----------



## Globetrotter (7 Juli 2012)

Hallo Phillip,

so kommst du nicht weiter!

Du solltest mal King of Queens abschalten und die Beine in die Hand nehmen. Von jemanden der studiert kann man eigentlich verlangen das er mit einer Hilfe im Programm arbeiten können sollte.

Such doch einfach mal in der CoDeSys Hilfe nach Auf/Abwärtszähler! Ist doch nicht so schwer. Normal gibt es ja auch kleine Beispielprojekte in denen auch auf die Visualisierung eingegangen wird. Dort wird auch die Simulation beschrieben.

Mit der Einstellung die du hier an den Tag legst kommst du im Leben nicht weit. Ich denke über das Wochenende sollte die Aufgabe doch locker zu packen sein.

Gruß Globetrotter


----------



## cas (8 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

also ab der 4 Zeile habe ich angeschalten...

So wie es aussieht, soltest du dich erstmal mit den Grundsätzen vertraut machen. 
Ganz wichtig dabei ist: Was möchte ich erreichen? Als Antwort eine 'Abfüllanlage' reicht nicht.
Arbeite mit Funktionsbausteinen, die dir viel Arbeit abnehmen. Z.B. Regler, Motorsteuerung usw.
Da ich nicht die normale codesys habe sondern den "Beckhoff"-Codesys (also Twincat) schalte aber eigentlich immer eine Runtlime local ein und nutze die Runtime als SPS zum Testen.

Komm bloß weg von den hundert "AND" / "OR" usw....

Wenn Ihr das für das Studium braucht, hab Ihr bestimmt mal sowas mal gehabt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man von jetzt auf sofort ohne Vorkenntnisse sowas können muß.

MfG CAS


----------



## GLT (8 Juli 2012)

cas schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das für das Studium braucht, hab Ihr bestimmt mal sowas mal gehabt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man von jetzt auf sofort ohne Vorkenntnisse sowas können muß.


So wird es auch nicht sein - da lag jemand auf der faulen Haut u. hat nun Torschlusspanik.


----------



## triple-five (8 Juli 2012)

Naja Torschlusspanik aber im allgemeinen Sinne- in Steuerungstechnik haben wir wirklich nicht mehr Kenntnisse- wir sollen uns dieses Programm anhand der Aufgabe quasi selbständig beibringen. Ich dachte, dass die Aufgabe vergleichsweise einfach wäre und hier sicherlich jemand ist, der Spaß an der Programmierung hätte. Ich finde zB die Zähler zB in den Bibliotheken- bekomme aber leider nur UND oder Oder Bausteine in mein Programm :-(
Seit 4 Tagen sitz ich an dieser AUufgabe und werde hier nur Dumm gemacht... Schade, jeder hat seine Stärken und Schwächen....


----------



## gloeru (8 Juli 2012)

Hey triple-five
Ich bin auch (noch) Student, ich kenne die Vorgehensweise gewisser Profs, von daher habe ich gewisses Verständnis.
ABER: Du bist Student einer höheren Ausbildung, da musst du  auch lernen, mit solchen Situationen zurecht zu kommen.

Es gibt soooo viele Möglichkeiten, du bist nicht der erste Mensch, der lernt mit einer SPS umzugehen!

Hier ein paar Möglichkeiten, wenn du dich wirklich(!) mit der Thematik auseinander setzen willst:

Für ganz faule: Youtube.de -> Suche nach "Einführung SPS" Du findest sehr viele Tutorials
Beispielprogramme vom Steuerungshersteller anschauen und verstehen lernen
Hilfeseiten durchlesen (z.B. sowas: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_editorfbd.htm&id=12710)
Es gibt viele Bücher zum Thema

Und wenn du dich jetzt tatsächlich hinter deine Hausaufgaben machst, kannst du hier im Forum *sinnvolle Fragen* stellen, und ich verspreche dir, wir werden dir helfen!
Unter sinnvoll verstehe ich, dass du sagst, was du versucht hast, woran GENAU du gescheiterst bist.

Ich hoffe, dass du den Rank noch kreigst und dich mit der spannenden Automationstechnik auseinander setzt. 
Wir, als deine zukünftigen Arbeitskollegen und Vorgesetzten danken dir...


----------



## Globetrotter (8 Juli 2012)

So Phillip,

erstmal eine Frage, welchen Studiengang verfolgst du? 

Ich denke du bist hier echt schlecht gestartet.  Du stellst hier einfach einen Scan ein ohne Aufgabenbeschreibung und  willst hilfe. Du solltest zumindest die Aufgabe näher beschreiben und  auf deine Probleme eingehen. Ich denke du hast dir im Vorrfeld schon  keine Überlegungen über die eigentliche Aufgabe gemacht Bsp.: Welchen  Zähler soll ich verwenden. 
Ohne Aufgabenbeschreinung kann dir das  keiner hier sagen. Ohne das Du Kenntnisse von Codesys hast solltest du  das eigentlich beantworden können. Wie der Zähler dann bearbeitet wird,  ist eine andere Sache!

Wenn du meinst das du hier dumm angemacht  wirst liegt es wohl ein wenig an deinem Auftreten. Wenn ich mir dein  Programm anschaue, zeigt es mir eins, Gleichgültigkeit. Was bedeutet  "OKAY" bzw. "OKAY1".

Ich will dich hier nicht niedermachen. Allerhöchstens mal wachrütteln.
Nimm  dir einfach nochmal das Handbuch Codesys 2.3 und die ersten Schritte  mit Codesys vor. Arbeite diese durch, mach dir ein paar gedanken wie du  die Aufgabe dann angehst und fange dann mit programmieren an. 

Du kannst ja dein Projekt erstmal in kleine Schritte unterteilen.
z.B.  Wie bearbeite ich einen Zähler (Wann wird der Zählwert geladen?) und  Visualisiere Ihn. Aus der Summe der Teilaufgaben kannst Du dir dann dein  endgültiges Projekt stricken.

Also, auf gehts!


----------

